# Online knife shop with international shipping



## mikra (Dec 9, 2009)

Hi,
knife prices in Germany are ridiculous.

For example the cheapest spyderco tenacious I could find online is 48€, which is about 70$

Can someone recommend me a a USA based shop which offers international shipping to Germany?

Im mostly interested in Benchmade, Spyderco and SOG.


----------



## Essexman (Dec 9, 2009)

us based - lighthound.com

The best UK based - heinnie.com

Hold on to your wallet real tight when looking oo:


----------



## 276 (Dec 9, 2009)

In the USA i can only really recommend the one place i always use www.knifecenter.com


----------



## mikra (Dec 9, 2009)

Thank you for your recommendations, those prices look way better (even with shipping and taxes).


----------



## njet212 (Dec 10, 2009)

mikra said:


> Hi,
> knife prices in Germany are ridiculous.
> 
> For example the cheapest spyderco tenacious I could find online is 48€, which is about 70$
> ...



Hey Mikra knife price here in Indonesia is crap as well, Cold Steel Urban Pal here cost arround USD.68 which i could buy online from my favorite dealer just for USD.16.95

www.knifeworks.com is my favorite dealer at this moment. They carry large brand included your favorite brand, so far they have great price all around but there is a CONS ( there is always a CONS ) they have minimum order for international shipment is USD.100 and shipping is $33.95 for the first pound and $4.50 per additional pound ( EMS and they only use this method no exception ).

So far i'm quite happy doing business with them, fast shipping,cheapest price all around and the most important thing is they accept Paypal. But IMHO their communication is suck, make sure when you purchase your knife because when you want to modify your oder after complete check out it won't be nice for you. I always order from knifeworks in a group ( with some of my folks ) to trick the shipping cost.


----------



## carrot (Dec 10, 2009)

New Graham Knives (newgraham.com) has been known to ship internationally. They are one of my favorite dealers.


----------



## mikra (Dec 10, 2009)

njet212 said:


> ... minimum order for international shipment is USD.100



I'm afraid this is not going to be a problem .
Looks like I won't be saving money, I will just get more knifes .


----------



## KiwiMark (Dec 10, 2009)

276 said:


> In the USA i can only really recommend the one place i always use www.knifecenter.com



I have just put through my second order to them, I was very impressed with my first order.

I would recommend:
www.knifecenter.com
www.knivesshipfree.com
www.newgrahamknives.com
www.agrussell.com

As mentioned http://www.knifecenter.comknifecentre is very good. They get the order shipped out very fast and they have a good selection.

If knivesshipfree has what you want then they are a good place to order from. Their prices are good and the shipping is very reasonable (I paid US$12 to get a Spyderco Endura 4 shipped to New Zealand and the knife price was similar to any other deals I found).

New Graham Knives are also good to deal with. I got my Becker BK-7 from them.

A.G. Russell is always worth a look. I bought some of their own brand of knives and the little suckers came 'shaving sharp'. One was the 'ultimate pen knife' for US$20 with VG-10 blade the little 1.5" knife is very small and very light and sharp enough to shave the hairs off my arm with.


----------



## koubilaihan (Dec 11, 2009)

heinnie.com

Now why did hou have to post that!
I didn't know its existance and everything was fine.
Now, buy-buy my money...


----------



## Essexman (Dec 11, 2009)

koubilaihan said:


> heinnie.com
> 
> Now why did hou have to post that!
> I didn't know its existance and everything was fine.
> Now, buy-buy my money...


 
Sorry, I did say hold on to your wallet!

Bloody good shop, not the cheapest, but great customer sevice. The guys that run it are really nice chaps. It's worse for me in the UK, they offer next day del for very little. So if I see something I like, I can have it in my hands the next day.....:naughty:


----------



## __philippe (Dec 11, 2009)

Additional US source, with international shipping terms:

http://www.cutleryshoppe.com/shipping-1.aspx

Cheers,

__philippe


----------



## njet212 (Dec 11, 2009)

mikra said:


> I'm afraid this is not going to be a problem .
> Looks like I want be saving money, I will just get more knifes .



Great if that won't be a problem for you, since i refer to your post i thought you just might just want to get something like Tenacious 

Additional info, they will proceed your order and ship within 1 - 2 days ( normal work day ). One more thing, when you browsing around their store please keep in mind to keep yourself under control because their site is really tempting ( my last order with them is 3x Benchmade 10700 Nagara with tempting @ USD 39.95 tag ) !!!


----------



## mikra (Dec 11, 2009)

lighthound.com
Spyderco Sharpmaker 57.99$
Spyderco Tenacious 36.50$
Benchmade Vex 39.99$
SOG Aegis -
Shipping ?

heinnie.com
Spyderco Sharpmaker 91.29$
Spyderco Tenacious 60.29$
Benchmade Vex -
SOG Aegis 110.87$
Shipping 10.61$

www.knifecenter.com
Spyderco Sharpmaker 54.95$
Spyderco Tenacious 34.95$
Benchmade Vex 41.95$
SOG Aegis 59.95$
Shipping ~ 29 $
Total 220.80$

www.knifeworks.com
Spyderco Sharpmaker 53.95$
Spyderco Tenacious 34.95$
Benchmade Vex 26.95$
SOG Aegis 56.95$
Shipping 38.45
Total 211.25$

newgraham.com
Spyderco Sharpmaker 49.97$
Spyderco Tenacious 34.94$
Benchmade Vex -
SOG Aegis 56.25
Shipping ?

www.knivesshipfree.com
Spyderco Sharpmaker 59.95$
Spyderco Tenacious -
Benchmade Vex -
SOG Aegis -
Shipping ?

www.agrussell.com
Spyderco Sharpmaker 64.95$
Spyderco Tenacious 39.95$
Benchmade Vex -
SOG Aegis 62.95$
Shipping ?

www.cutleryshoppe.com
Spyderco Sharpmaker 45.85$
Spyderco Tenacious 29.65$
Benchmade Vex -
SOG Aegis -
Shipping 37$

Just for fun some German Prices:
amazon.de
Spyderco Sharpmaker 126.21$
Spyderco Tenacious 73.69$
Benchmade Vex 111.98$
SOG Aegis 140.08$
Shipping ~ 8.70$
Total 460.63 $


----------



## njet212 (Dec 11, 2009)

For local price comparison, the German price is better than the Indonesia price 

At the end, will you let us know which shop you'll be choose ?


----------



## KiwiMark (Dec 11, 2009)

mikra said:


> www.knifecenter.com
> Spyderco Sharpmaker 54.95$
> Spyderco Tenacious 34.95$
> Benchmade Vex 41.95$
> ...



I get $220.80 from your numbers.


----------



## mikra (Dec 11, 2009)

Ups, I corrected the mistake.


----------



## Essexman (Dec 12, 2009)

Wow that's a big amount of difference! And I though we had it hard in the UK!

Something you should check before making a big order, is the shipping insured and what is the customer service like in the event of a del going missing/lost? It would be a shame to go for the cheapest deal and then have it go missing with you not having any come back.

So, what I'm saying is check the small print, then check it again!

Also, let us know how you get on, the more feedback the better for us all.


----------



## KiwiMark (Dec 12, 2009)

Essexman said:


> Something you should check before making a big order, is the shipping insured and what is the customer service like in the event of a del going missing/lost? It would be a shame to go for the cheapest deal and then have it go missing with you not having any come back.




I know the Knifecenter (2nd cheapest) uses FedEx with track & trace - I am pretty sure that would be insured. My current order has left Honolulu and is listed as "In Transit". I wouldn't hesitate to use them again.


----------



## njet212 (Dec 12, 2009)

Essexman said:


> Something you should check before making a big order, is the shipping insured and what is the customer service like in the event of a del going missing/lost? It would be a shame to go for the cheapest deal and then have it go missing with you not having any come back.
> 
> So, what I'm saying is check the small print, then check it again!
> 
> Also, let us know how you get on, the more feedback the better for us all.



Agree, the most important thing when make big order abroad is the insured package! poop could be happened every time, we don't like something like that happened to us but it just could happened every time !

For your information that's another things i like from knifeworks, they've included the insurance cost on their shipping cost !!


----------



## NonSenCe (Dec 12, 2009)

its bad here too.. all nice stuff is expensive.. 

so roughly and quickly looking for same set up of items (possiby they are not the cheapest just the 1st that i found)

aegis (want one) vex (not for me) tenacious (got one) sharpmaker (need one) they would be over 400$ without shipping costs if bought here in Finland. 

aegis 89euros
vex 69e
tenacious 55e
sharper 75e. (and 1e about 1.45$.. so they are something like 415$ plus about 20$ shipping) 

and ordering them all from overseas/usa in one shipment would also increase the total by 25% or so (taxes and vat etc)

the value limit is something like 70 dollars or so.. under that i should be fine.. so there is a definate reason to buy stuff from usa. 

offtopic: hmm ..i should of asked the sharpmaker for xmas preset to myself. damit! its too late now.. it wont get delivered in time.


----------



## tundratrader (Dec 12, 2009)

I would email knivesshipfree.com they would probably be able to figure out a decent price on shipping. I know lighthound.com has the shipping down as well.
Zach


----------



## njet212 (Dec 12, 2009)

I think US knife/flashlight price will be more expensive in the most country due the high shipping cost and tax but except Singapore. 

Price in Singapore is still OK, for comparison i could get LX2 at Ebay for SGD.285 include shipping ( exclude duty tax when it deliverd to me). Last time i saw LX2 was SGD.330 while in Indonesia was SDG.367,14 ( 1 SGD = Rp.7000 )


----------



## Delghi (Dec 13, 2009)

I've been shopping with many us knife dealers and latley I've been buying most of my production knives from Roger at Knifeworks. He ships fast and safe with EMS and have very competitive price allaround. I can highly raccomend him


----------



## njet212 (Dec 13, 2009)

Delghi said:


> I've been shopping with many us knife dealers and latley I've been buying most of my production knives from Roger at Knifeworks. He ships fast and safe with EMS and have very competitive price allaround. I can highly raccomend him



Agree +1 fot that


----------



## KiwiMark (Dec 19, 2009)

Delghi said:


> I've been shopping with many us knife dealers and latley I've been buying most of my production knives from Roger at Knifeworks. He ships fast and safe with EMS and have very competitive price allaround. I can highly raccomend him



I'll have to try them.

The ones I have tried so far:
knifecenter - 2 orders, both sent quickly - good service, good selection.

knivesshipfree - 1 order, sent quickly, cheap shipping.

Newgrahamknives - 2 orders, both sent quickly - good service.

AG Russell - 1 order, sent quickly - good service.

Cutleryshoppe - 1 order, received acknowledgment when I placed order but nothing since, my CC hasn't been charged yet, I did send an E-Mail inquiry but got no answer yet. The order was placed 1 week ago and the E-Mail sent 5 days ago. So far I am not impressed, especially compared to the others that I have dealt with. Next time I would probably pay a bit more to deal with a different company. This order included a Spyderco Military and they do have the best price on Spyderco knives from what I have found. I am not too sure of whether to wait or send them another E-Mail asking to cancel the order.

Has anyone else bought from Cutleryshoppe? If so then what was your experience like?


----------



## StuToffee (Dec 21, 2009)

Whatever you do, DO NOT use Bladecrazy.com.

The guy screwed me out of $48 for two Ritter RSK Mk5s.
He (Ilan Berkner) Didnt send them, never answers messages via the website, never answers emails, & as I waited longer than 45days, paypal dont wanna know, so this [email protected] got away with my money.


----------



## KiwiMark (Dec 21, 2009)

KiwiMark said:


> Cutleryshoppe - 1 order, received acknowledgment when I placed order but nothing since, my CC hasn't been charged yet, I did send an E-Mail inquiry but got no answer yet. The order was placed 1 week ago and the E-Mail sent 5 days ago. So far I am not impressed, especially compared to the others that I have dealt with. Next time I would probably pay a bit more to deal with a different company. This order included a Spyderco Military and they do have the best price on Spyderco knives from what I have found. I am not too sure of whether to wait or send them another E-Mail asking to cancel the order.
> 
> Has anyone else bought from Cutleryshoppe? If so then what was your experience like?



Update: I decided to cancel this order, my Christmas spending was loading up my CC too much anyway. I feel that I could have just waited patiently and would have received my order fine, possibly coming up to Christmas was leading to a longer than usual delay. They could easily be prioritizing the domestic orders as they would definitely arrive before Christmas if sent out promptly.

But the fact is that my Knifecentre orders were sent well within 24 hours of me placing the order and the 3 other places I have ordered from have sent the knives within a couple of days. When your order hasn't been sent 9 days after ordering and no explanation as to why then it just doesn't seem to be quite the same buying experience. If you aren't in a huge hurry (and it isn't almost Christmas) then they may well be worth buying from - their Spyderco prices really are pretty good.

I have heard good things about:
http://www.chestnutridgeknifeshop.com/
and
http://www.ragweedforge.com/
These could be good sites to add to your list.


----------

